# Do soft plastics/worms need to be in ziplocked bag?



## aeviaanah (Dec 26, 2011)

I was curious if I could fill my tackle box trays with plastic worms without them drying out or losing effectiveness. I would be removing from ziplock container.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 26, 2011)

You should be fine.

Heavily scented baits will lose their potency (Berkley Powerbait), but plain, salted plastics will be fine. I dug out a 3700 full of Lizards this past summer, they must have been close to 10 years old or more. They still catch fish fine, and hold together as good as ever.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 26, 2011)

LonLB said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> Heavily scented baits will lose their potency (Berkley Powerbait), but plain, salted plastics will be fine. I dug out a 3700 full of Lizards this past summer, they must have been close to 10 years old or more. They still catch fish fine, and hold together as good as ever.


Thanks LonLB, you always come through with an answer


----------



## redbug (Dec 26, 2011)

just make sure the tackle box is worm proof 
some boxes may melt with the worms sitting in the tray 
the plano style are fine
you will lose the scent


----------



## fender66 (Dec 26, 2011)

redbug said:


> just make sure the tackle box is worm proof
> some boxes may melt with the worms sitting in the tray
> the plano style are fine
> you will lose the scent



+1.....I've had some older worms melt the trays to an old tackle box. I can't begin to tell you the manufacturer of either the worms or the tackle box anymore though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2011)

You can do this but I suggest using the plastic bag - the soft plastic worms seem to react with almost everything including each other - put two different type soft plastics touching and they will melt, exchange colors and do all sorts of other nasty things. Put a soft plastic with your crank baits and they might melt the paint or worse. Put a soft plastic with a rubber hollow frog and you get a reaction that ruins the frog.


Oh yeah, leave a soft plastic worm on your coffee table and it might just melt the finish.


Anyone out there refinish furniture?


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 27, 2011)

lol Ahab, I had the same thing happen in my car. I now have a green pumpkinseed cupholder...very stylish!

I have had bad luck with a lot of my Strike King zulu's melting in my plano containers if they get left in my car in the summer. Most of my Senkos and BPS brand plastics are okay though. We could probably set up a "melting test" and see which ones can tolerate the hottest temperatures to help our tinboat guys down in Texas. It might be easier to just not leave them in the car though


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Feb 26, 2012)

I put my plastics in zip locks, and then in a plano 3700 box. According to Plano their boxes are "worm proof" but they don't recommend that you put the plastics directly in them because the boxes will warp. Mine have done that anyway because somehow the juices got through the bags.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 27, 2012)

I use those little ziplock "snack bags" to keep similar colored worms separated; that way they can go into the same slot and I can get a greater variety of worms into the same box.


----------



## MartyMoose (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive had the old Rebel ribbed worms last for DECADES! I personally still prefer the good old MANNS Jelly Worms(straight Tail). I keep them in bags. But in trays they should be fine, they just wont smell "tootie fruity" anymore!


----------



## nimmor (Apr 30, 2012)

I put mine in the box. I used to store them in the bags and carry them around in a rubbermaid tote. I like the boxes better because they are easier to find.


----------

